#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Foster Wheeler Design practice

## maxim

Can someone upload 
Foster Wheeler's 
Design practice collection.


ThanksSee More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## polaris44

foster wheeler process standard
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maxim

thank you

----------


## nomanfahmi

POLARIS44, 
You are great
Thx

----------


## Processor

> foster wheeler process standard
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks Polaris44

----------


## nomanfahmi

Polaris44,
Do you have foster wheelers project standards? or any ther EPC. I am looking for definition of projec phases, how they struture project.

Thx

----------


## polaris44

> Polaris44,
> Do you have foster wheelers project standards? or any ther EPC. I am looking for definition of projec phases, how they struture project.
> 
> Thx



sorry. I don't have that.

but you may refer here: Iranian Petroleum Standards (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
Search keyword: Project Management

----------


## nomanfahmi

thanks alot

----------


## sa12345

Thank you so much

----------


## sharmeen

Thank you very much

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## goyaldeepak_chem

i coluld not download i dont know why

----------


## nhussain

God bless u.

See More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## rsjarief

thank you

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## b.kaltenia

> foster wheeler process standard
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



dear polaris44
tanks a lot for useful standards, but i can't download whole of them from 201 to 704,

thanks

----------


## greengeek

Many thanks to you....

----------


## dso

is this a power plant manual of FW, or Petrochemical Plant manual??? any inputs???

----------


## process_engineer1

Dear polaris44

I could'nt download from the link a message appears in the window "Request Ticket"
please help and guide me

----------


## ted.rip@56

thank you for sharing ,polaris44.

----------


## process_engineer1

Could any one guide me how to download the file from the link plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

----------


## chamoosh

Thank you man

----------


## greengeek

thank you very much

----------


## suhairi

thank you

----------


## baibur

click the button request ticket it will turn to download click it so that your download starts. Hope that helps

See More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## suhairi

thank a lot friend

----------


## alwaw911

POLARIS44, 
You are great...as always should i say!

----------


## irfpat

I am not able to download it , message appears " Link unavailable "

----------


## kottivec

Dear POLARIS44,
           Check the link,not able to download.Pls upload again....all those who said ,thanks are  cheating....nothing getting download in that link....pls upload again

----------


## saverr

thanks polaris,
do you have any process design manuals for specific process unit e.g crude unit, vacuum unit, coker unit etc from Foster wheeler or similar.
thanks

----------


## polaris44

> thanks polaris,
> do you have any process design manuals for specific process unit e.g crude unit, vacuum unit, coker unit etc from Foster wheeler or similar.
> thanks



No. That's all I have from Foster Wheeler.

----------


## miebit

Thanks

----------


## kwy1970

thank you very much!

----------


## kottivec

thanks polaris...sorry for my earlier message..now,i am able to download

----------


## VINEESHVS

im nt able to download it , give me a link

----------


## kottivec

Dear friend.

I found that link is having some problem....
i have reposted the material in rapidshare...Credits goes to original uploader..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi 



Can anybody post link for* Foster wheeler Engineering Stanadard*


Thx & regardsSee More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## mrk

thanks

----------


## kwy1970

thanks,greatman.

----------


## poliloco

Did exist foster wheller standards more specifics for process design?

----------


## feune111962

Thank you

----------


## gourab1234

thanks very much

----------


## losmoscas

I am looking for others engineering standard manual like Babcock & Wilcox Company (B&W) and Combustion Engineering (C-E). Anybody has something?

----------


## hsabasa

Could anybody with kind heart re-upload the link for Foster Wheeler std.......

Thanks......

Regards Nomanfami....

----------


## kp2008

I am looking for Foster wheeler Piping Stanadard, could anyone who have it, please sharing,

Thank and regards

----------


## Kissade

ifile.it and rapidshare both links are dead now.
Can anybody re-upload? or please send me email : kissade@gmail.com
Thank you in advance.

----------


## stprav

file removed, please upload again

----------


## sara58sara

the link does not work. can anybody post new link ?

----------


## polaris44

new link:





```
http://ifile.it/n072gma
```


See More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## polaris44

new link:



```
http://ifile.it/n072gma
```

----------


## collinz

Pls can someone reupload. The file was removed

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

The file is OK. Thank you

----------


## sharmeen

thankyou

----------


## andak777

Thanks a Lot

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## mehdimelika

Hi,

Can anyone upload this FW standards again Please? Access denied?!!!

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Unfortunately the file removed. Could anyone submit the new link to my email: "m.shahverdi@gmail.com"

Thanks

----------


## mahdishahverdi

The file has been expired. Please let me have: m.shahverdi@gmail.com

----------


## brahmhos

File is OK. thanks polaris

----------


## backspace

many thanks

----------


## ASUAREZT

Many thanks

See More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## mkhan

Assalam  ,
can you send me copy of foster weeler manual at my mail mk_amu@yahoo.co.in
uploaded manual has been removed due to copywrite.

Maa salam

----------


## nilu

I am looking for Foster wheeler Piping Stanadard. ifile.it and rapidshare both links are dead now.
Can anybody re-upload? or please send me email : nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com
Thank you in advance.

----------


## jason123

Im looking too Piping Standard for refinery plants

----------


## AminA

Thank you very much

----------


## f81aa

polaris44, thank you

----------


## nilu

can anyone send me copy of foster weeler manual at my mail nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com or reload in 4shared or ifile.it Please...................... Thanks in advance

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

the link has no files

----------


## roman_maximo

The latest link is still working..just copy it and paste to browser... or copy, then right click and a choice will drop down and there's "go to link"..thank you very much polaris44.

----------


## bizkitgto

Thanks, this is great!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks Dear *Polaris44.*

----------


## maskedsperm

Downloading it... THANKS A LOT !!!

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for the new link


It worked for meSee More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## aragorn

Thanks Polaris44

----------


## psand

Thank you.

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very. Downloading now. 90mb file.

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Pleae inform me!

How you getting it.

because when I opened the thread- i had old linke on iupload with meassage "no such file".

Please send me the link

----------


## roman_maximo

The file is still working...just riight click and choose ---->" go to this link/find this link in google"..

----------


## aarcela

nice.... the link in file.it is ok.

Thanks, good material

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## kamalnashar

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## hknshngl

thanks polaris  :Smile:

----------


## Hitesh Raval

Thanks a lot

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Thanks!

----------


## hant104

Thanks a lot

See More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## savyasachi2020

@Polaris44
The link you provided is corrupted by now it seems. Can you please re-post that link

----------


## MAPE

Could you reload the foster design practices. Thanks in advance

----------


## saraswatapalit

Please upload Fosterwheeler electrical design calculation and standards.. Sincere thanks in advence
best regard
Saraswata

----------


## saraswatapalit

Please help by providing fosterwheeler electrical standard.Thanks in advance..
regards
saraswata

----------


## mhuelva

Perfect. Thanks polaris44

----------


## saraswatapalit

Please send the electrical part...Requesting once again ..Please help..

----------


## AlBaigMughal

These links are not working. Please repost the corrected ones.

Many thanks in advance!

----------


## AlBaigMughal

pls update the link. it is not working

----------


## josefreitas

pls update. thank you.

----------


## guru4life

Please re-up

----------


## panoramix

can you please update the link? thank you

----------


## AlBaigMughal

Please do something. i cannot download this. The link is not opening. Pls re-share.

See More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## trungcuong

Please some body kindly re-upload!
Thanks.

----------


## saifoa

Can somebody please upload it again

----------


## savyasachi2020

Since the above links are dead, i uploaded it again. And here is the download link for Foster Wheeler Process Design Standards. Thanks for 1st uploader. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## savyasachi2020

------ is h.o.t.f.i.l.e    just remove . 's in this underlined word and paste it in ur directed address link. Have ur Manual

----------


## cause4fear

ty savyasachi :-)

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

thanks for reposting and thanks that ------- is online again

----------


## saraswatapalit

request for posting electrical design guide for Foster wheeler. Please help
best regard
Sarawata

----------


## jituparekh

Please send me link jituparekh246@yahoo.co.in

Thanks

----------


## nik83

please upload Foster Wheeler Process Design Standards and Foster Wheeler's
Design practice collection. Old link is dead.

----------


## yantime

elimineted

----------


## santhoshgec

dear polaris,
the link seems to be invalid..can u upload it in media share or 4 shared or reupload in any other site??

----------


## georgecis

Hi,



The link from savyasachi2020 (Posts #100 & 101, just have to replace as he explains, the "-------" with h/o/t/f/i/l/e, without the "/") is still working. Thank you savyasachi2020 !

Regards,
georgecisSee More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## santhoshgec

dear georgecis

thanks for your reply..i tried it a number of times but was not working ..but then suddenly worked somehow..

----------


## santhoshgec

dear georgecis

thanks for your reply..i tried it a number of times but was not working ..but then suddenly worked somehow..

----------


## josefreitas

many many thanks.

----------


## nik83

thanks

----------


## motasem12

Please sent me in motasemmdm@gmail.com

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Polaris,


Could you upload again in 4 shared? thank you

----------


## yogacruise

dear sir,

could you upload to 4 shared, the link has down?thank you

----------


## yogacruise

pak Acmad Nur . Could anyone submit the new link to my email: yogacruise@gmail.com

Terima kasih

----------


## Jvzla

Link is still working.. click > wait for egpet to redirect you > page wont load so replace "-------" as indicated in previous replies. Download.

Jose D.

----------


## etapexpert

The link is still active.
The tricky is dont just copy the link.

Move the curser on the link given in thread 100, right click the mouse and copy the shortcut, paste in a word file first , replace the ------- with h-o-t-f-i-l-e (without - mark) .
Now you copy this link and paste in a web browser.

Wait for 40 sec to redirect to another website, changed the langauge to your langauge on the top. Enjoy.

But friends, please share electrical part. I need only electrical.
Many thanks

----------


## yogacruise

Dear,


File still could not working after i follow your instruction. could you any link Thank

----------


## aspa

see the attached file**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## chandramohanm

i couldnt able to download. I dont know y?

----------


## kalereang

thx for all uploader. this is great

----------


## ahmedsuez

Dear Polaris44 ,
I could not find the file would you please upload again.thanks in advance

----------


## georgecis

See Post #121, link still working

----------


## aminehamza

thanks for all uploaders

----------


## aromero

Good job. Thanks a lot

----------


## rk-Adelaide35

thanks aspa you are a legend, thanks for saving the day!

----------


## AlBaigMughal

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] link is not working. Please update this.

----------


## khalid655

thanks for the link in post # 121

----------


## khalid655

polaris you are always great

----------


## rk-Adelaide35

Hi all, can someone kindly upload the following document by Foster Wheeler:
*TWP GWN/DTA/31-08 Design Pressure and Temperature.*It will be greatly appeciated and will help greatly in our work to achieve great results for our client. Thank You

----------


## jhon.paki

Can some one re-upload. Specially if some has FW design practices for Instrumentation. 

Thanks,


JPSee More: Foster Wheeler Design practice

----------


## migueltm

please can you upload again. the link is dead

----------


## khalid655

link is dead please upload again

----------


## dontoto

As the link is dead could any one upload the files again :Wink:

----------


## dontoto

Dear polaris44,

Firstly thanks for your contributions.
Could you please re-upload the Foster Wheeler design practice again?
Thanks

----------


## khalid655

please upload again

----------


## straw415852678

> foster wheeler process standard
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi,
Can you upload again? Thanks.

----------

